# How to make liquid de-icer in large quanities?



## justaguylearning93 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey, so I've seen guys on here talking about how they make liquid deicier (brine) in quanities of hundreds of gallons per hour or so. Im looking to make my own in large quanities to save money but how do you guys do that?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/brine-making-specific-questions.169827/#post-2293256


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The biggest obstacle to making your own brine is getting the chloride itself. 

For instance the shortage in the midwest this year getting setup to make your own brine is pretty much worthless if you can't secure the salt in the first place.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

@Kubota 8540 you still around?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> @Kubota 8540 you still around?


Rounder every year, yep.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kubota 8540 said:


> Rounder every year, yep.


Good to hear from you


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't log in too often anymore, but I do check to see what's new on here. Just busy in my own little world I guess.

Hundreds of gallons per hour, no problem. Thousands of gallons per hour, get your check book out and grab the fire hose.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

To think I started making brine in a 275 IBC tote, a 5 gallon bucket with holes in it, a submersible sump pump and a 2 gallon pail for filling with salt. A lot of trial and error. Simply crazy. LOL


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Kubota 8540 said:


> To think I started making brine in a 275 IBC tote, a 5 gallon bucket with holes in it, a submersible sump pump and a 2 gallon pail for filling with salt. A lot of trial and error. Simply crazy. LOL


Remember this https://www.plowsite.com/threads/mistakes-ive-made-making-liquid-salt-brine.130969/


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Very funny stuff.


----------



## justaguylearning93 (Aug 9, 2018)

Kubota 8540 said:


> I don't log in too often anymore, but I do check to see what's new on here. Just busy in my own little world I guess.
> 
> Hundreds of gallons per hour, no problem. Thousands of gallons per hour, get your check book out and grab the fire hose.


Lol ok so i was considering making my own brine but right now a machine is far too expensive. Could I get a couple of huge 25 Gallon pots, boil water and make the solution that way? Is there a way to make good brine without a machine?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Charcoal is the best bang for your buck for boiling the water.

(Wish that was my idea, but it was @Landgreen)


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Charcoal is the best bang for your buck for boiling the water.
> 
> (Wish that was my idea, but it was @Landgreen)


Pfft. Everyone knows propane is simpler to work with and more cost effective. Don't listen to Mark. He's probably trying to sabotage you so you can't compete with him.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

A big wood camp fire with a kettle in the middle is how I would do it.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Charcoal is the best bang for your buck for boiling the water.
> 
> (Wish that was my idea, but it was @Landgreen)


Hey dont give away my secret recipe. Spent thousands of dollars in research and development.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

justaguylearning93 said:


> Lol ok so i was considering making my own brine but right now a machine is far too expensive. Could I get a couple of huge 25 Gallon pots, boil water and make the solution that way? Is there a way to make good brine without a machine?


How many gallons do you need per application?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

this is how we do it, 2 275g totes, once you hit your salinity goal you pump it into the two big tanks. I think we are going to refine the system a bit this year, and add some key items.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Broncslefty7 said:


> I think we are going to refine the system a bit this year, and add some key items.
> 
> View attachment 182862


Is charcoal on the key item list now???


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 182863


See? Propane, just like I said.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

justaguylearning93 said:


> Lol ok so i was considering making my own brine but right now a machine is far too expensive. Could I get a couple of huge 25 Gallon pots, boil water and make the solution that way? Is there a way to make good brine without a machine?


I have to ask to attempt to bring this back around before it heads down the tracks it is headed down...

Why do you keep insiting on boiling it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have to ask to attempt to bring this back around before it heads down the tracks it is headed down...
> 
> Why do you keep insiting on boiling it?


Why won't he answer any questions?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have to ask to attempt to bring this back around before it heads down the tracks it is headed down...
> 
> Why do you keep insiting on boiling it?


How much heat would he have to generate to produce the needed gallonage? The fire Dept. would be waiting for the call.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

justaguylearning93 said:


> Lol ok so i was considering making my own brine but right now a machine is far too expensive. Could I get a couple of huge 25 Gallon pots, boil water and make the solution that way? Is there a way to make good brine without a machine?


You do not boil water to make brine. Cold water, a container, add salt and stir. That's it. With a machine you are using cold water and pressurized water flow to dissolve the salt rather than stirring.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Does the OP realize that boiling water is counterproductive to creating brine?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have to ask to attempt to bring this back around before it heads down the tracks it is headed down...
> 
> Why do you keep insiting on boiling it?


Isn't that how all the cool kids do?
Thought it's all over the tubeyou


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> Isn't that how all the cool kids do?
> Thought it's all over the tubeyou


I am not sure that was brine...


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

There used to be a guy on here that was trying or did patent a system that used heated water and salt blocks. Never heard anything more about it though?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kubota 8540 said:


> There used to be a guy on here that was trying or did patent a system that used heated water and salt blocks. Never heard anything more about it though?


Did that one use charcoal???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kubota 8540 said:


> There used to be a guy on here that was trying or did patent a system that used heated water and salt blocks. Never heard anything more about it though?


Patent? Good luck enforcing that.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Not sure if it was charcoal or propane, but the system in its entirety seemed a little against the grain. Maybe thats why I never heard anymore about it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kubota 8540 said:


> There used to be a guy on here that was trying or did patent a system that used heated water and salt blocks. Never heard anything more about it though?


You can patent the creation of saltwater by way of combining salt and water? Can I patent the creation of the "fire" used to boil the water?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If the OP wants to entertain us he could boil some water and drop some calcium chloride in...


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm claiming a rain out day today, even though it only rained here for 3 minutes and I was taping drywall. Love self employment. LOL


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I run my brine through a desalination plant then I boil it on my electric stove


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Kubota 8540 said:


> Not sure if it was charcoal or propane, but the system in its entirety seemed a little against the grain. Maybe thats why I never heard anymore about it.


Boiling water , copper kettles, grain. I think I see a pattern here and I'm pretty sure the end result would melt ice.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> You can patent the creation of saltwater by way of combining salt and water? Can I patent the creation of the "fire" used to boil the water?


It was to be a system that used a combo of salt blocks, heated water and high pressure water, as a all in one system.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I run my bribe through a desalination plant then I boil it on my electric stove


 Very cost effective and efficient.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Boiling water , copper kettles, grain. I think I see a pattern here and I'm pretty sure the end result would melt ice.


Up north we call that ethanol and do it legally with a permit.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I run my brine through a desalination plant then I boil it on my electric stove


You know that electric actully is the most efficient heat source there is...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kubota 8540 said:


> Up north we call that ethanol and do it legally with a permit.


I had some of that "ethanol" as you call it once... buddy from Tennessee brought it up to a party...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> You know that electric actully is the most efficient heat source there is...


Does that mean that my Nu-Wave oven is the way to go?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have to ask to attempt to bring this back around before it heads down the tracks it is headed down...
> 
> Why do you keep insiting on boiling it?


He must be using epsom salt.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Does that mean that my Nu-Wave oven is the way to go?
> 
> View attachment 182866


If you are looking for 100% efficiency then yes.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

OP, you're starting multiple threads and asking the same questions, etc. and when others are trying to ask you questions to offer assistance you aren't responding so I'm closing this one too...and no need to start yet another thread on the same subject if you aren't willing to participate and answer questions to help those trying to help you


----------

